# CBS Reporter Attacked in Egypt



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2011)

Apparently this was far more than the usual shoving and slapping around 

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/41607923/ns/today-entertainment/




> NEW YORK — CBS News correspondent Lara Logan was recovering in a U.S. hospital Tuesday from a sexual attack and beating she suffered while reporting on the tumultuous events in Cairo.
> Logan was in the city's Tahrir Square on Friday after Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak stepped down when she, her team and their security "were surrounded by a dangerous element amidst the celebration," CBS said in a statement Tuesday.
> The network described a mob of more than 200 people "whipped into a frenzy."
> Separated from her crew in the crush of the violent pack, she suffered what CBS called "a brutal and sustained sexual assault and beating." She was saved by a group of women and an estimated 20 Egyptian soldiers, the network said. The Associated Press does not name victims of a sexual assault unless the victim agrees to it.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for her, it was uncalled for, but very Islamic.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2011)

Um, I'm not saying she deserved this, but she should expect it.

Journalists....


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2011)

This is actually covered in this thread...

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/the-situation-in-egypt-is-looking-bad.8866/page-4#post-122601


----------

